# Rip Ozzy



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Goodbye ozzy my orange/red crowntail i lost him friday september 10th around 9:15 am he showed no signs of illness om gonna bury him in my backyard


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awww, i'm so sorry!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry.  RIP Ozzy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Ozzy.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I love his name, Sorry he died  *Hugs*


----------

